# Eastenders - Laurie Brett (Jane Beale)



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

I spotted that she was pregnant before Christmas, so it's making me lol that she just keeps getting bigger and bigger and she's still in the show!  

I knew that it would all come to a head re: Ian and Glenda and I assumed that there would be a massive fight and she leaves but it looks like they're going to leave room for her to come back which is great - love her!


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

I watch it religiously and never even noticed!!! Lol ;-)


----------

